# Love is a lot of work



## bobberboy (Jun 8, 2015)

Once again I'm lucky no not have a barn or I would so buy this boat. I know wooden boats are the hardest to keep up but this thing's a beauty. When I was a kid my folks owned a resort in central MN. The rental boats were wooden but at the time that was pretty normal. I know my dad spent time every spring getting them ready for the season. I'm always falling in love with the ratty boats that need so much work. I like the name _Whitecap_ too.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 8, 2015)

LOL BARN ???


Buy the boat now, build the barn later

I agree !! that is one sweet design.


----------



## Kismet (Jun 8, 2015)

I'm thinking you'd need to know your...er....stuff before setting out in a hull that sleek.

But you are right, it is lovely.


----------



## overboard (Jun 8, 2015)

Go for it! That boat needs to be back on the water. 
She is a beauty!!!!


----------



## keelme (Jun 9, 2015)

I don't know much about wooden boats but that's nice I like it


----------



## Ictalurus (Jun 9, 2015)

Are those smoke stacks for the coal burner :LOL2: :LOL2: :LOL2: 

Does look awesome though.


----------



## lckstckn2smknbrls (Jun 9, 2015)

Nice lines.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 9, 2015)

the more I look at that boat the more I want it for myself !!!
LOL not for sailing - just put in an old "hit n miss" type of inboard motor.
you know, like the one on the African Queen with Humphrey Bogart.
and just go puttering around the lakes and rivers with the pop pop pop pop pop pop
that would be so cool to keep that little girl alive


----------



## duckfish (Jun 9, 2015)

Stunning classic lines!

It's an Audrey Hepburn.... timeless class & beauty.


----------



## 2sac (Jun 9, 2015)

Is the bedframe trailer included in the deal?


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Here's another view.


----------



## Johnny (Jun 10, 2015)

oh wow !! Thanks B.B. for sharing !! how long is that boat? about 20ft ?

any purist woodworker is DROOLING over this thing !!
Maintenance ??? heck yeah, hundreds and hundreds of hours and deep pockets
will be needed to bring it back to her glory days.
But, can you just imagine all that hand rubbed and oiled teak deck in the sun ??
And, I am only assuming the housing is mahogany ?

or, the new craze in the auto world is to find an old vehicle, and clearcoat
the rust to preserve the patina and just restore the interior.
don't know how this would work with an old boat, but the weathered look is down right BEAUTIFUL

I just noticed the cradle - LOL that's funny right there - - - but, it works.


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 10, 2015)

Here's the info fro the post:
_
Beautiful classic boat. Restoration project. 26.5' LOA. Full keel. Needs mast. Has Original Standing and Running Rigging, in Good Condition. Very New Sails in Good Condition. Boom in Good Condition. Keel, Rudder, Deadwood-removed for transport. _


----------



## Kismet (Jun 10, 2015)

aw mannnnnnn......


----------



## kcsphil (Jun 11, 2015)

The hull appears to be in good shape - you don't see any sprung planks so she hasn't been out of the water too long. Thats said she's dry as toast, and will definitely need recaulking (especially between the deck planks). I'd also be concerned about the fasteners at the transom, and the condition of the frame timber inside, especially in the bilges. She does have promise, though, and I hope someone takes her on.


----------



## overboard (Jun 11, 2015)

Just curious; other than the enjoyment of restoring a classic boat and using it, what would be the value of that boat if restored? 
Anyone with a ball park figure?


----------



## DocWatson (Jun 11, 2015)

Based on your location, the age of the boat and it's design, I'm wondering if it could be one of these boats?
https://archives.chicagotribune.com...ticle/racing-in-the-worlds-fastest-sail-boats


----------



## overboard (Jun 11, 2015)

Just had to look at the other pages also!
Thanks for the trip back into time.


----------



## Frank R (Jun 11, 2015)

Pay to have an inspection done. Go to The Wooden Boat Forum and ask about it over there.


----------



## Snowshoe (Jun 13, 2015)

I would have grab it.


----------



## earl60446 (Jun 13, 2015)

Sent the photo to a lady friend of mine. She wants to know where it is for sale. Gonna buy it, paint it pink and use it as a planter in her garden area.

Tim


----------



## bobberboy (Jun 13, 2015)

earl60446 said:


> Sent the photo to a lady friend of mine. She wants to know where it is for sale. Gonna buy it, paint it pink and use it as a planter in her garden area.
> 
> Tim



Not so long as i keep that a secret... :mrgreen:


----------



## TexasLoneStar56 (Jun 13, 2015)

Bobber,
You are sooo bad! You know I am like the fat kid in the candy store for old boats and motors. :mrgreen: 
I think she's a beauty! =D> Thanks for sharing.


----------

